# Chrome als Standard-Browser entfernen



## 98romi (16. April 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Wenn ich auf meinem Android-Smartphone einen Link öffne, dann steht mir zum Öffnen die Wahl zwischen den Browsern "Internet" und "Chrome" zur Verfügung.

Jetzt habe ich, nachdem ich "Chrome" ausgewählt habe, versehentlich "immer öffnen" anstatt "nur einmal" ausgewählt. 

Leider kommt jetzt natürlich das Auswahlfenster nicht mehr, stattdessen wird jetzt immer automatisch Chrome geöffnet.

Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen, so dass das Auswahlfenster wieder kommt, wenn ich einen Link auswähle??

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Talhuber (16. April 2014)

Hi - probier mal in der Einstellung - Optionen - Anwendungsmanager aufmachen, Chrome auswählen und dann Stopp erzwingen und anschl. Daten löschen... evtl. noch den Cache leeren - vielleicht bringts was oder Du Deinstallierst da den Chrome-Browser - Gruß...


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2014)

Normalerweise kannst du in jedem Browser in den Einstellungen auswählen, diesen zum Standardbrowser zu machen.


----------



## 98romi (16. April 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst du in jedem Browser in den Einstellungen auswählen, diesen zum Standardbrowser zu machen.



Geht das auch bei Android oder nur bei Windows??

Bei Windows weiß ich wie es geht aber bei Android weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie stark sich die Androidbrowser von den normalen Linuxversionen unterscheiden. Da musst du dich mal in den Einstellungen umschauen.


----------



## ---AlexandeR--- (17. April 2014)

Am einfachsten finde ich folgenden Weg. 

Dolphin Browser installieren. (sehr guter Browser übrigens) --> Einstellungen im Dolphin öffnen und StandardBrowser-Regler auswählen. Dann wird man gefragt mit welcher App Webseiten zu öffnen sind. Hier also dein WunschBrowser öffnen. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Stefan84 (18. April 2014)

Es geht noch viel einfacher, ohne irgendwas zu installieren... 

Einstellungen > Optionen > Anwendungsmanager > dann die App suchen wo es entfernt werden soll (in deinem Fall Google Chrome) > anklicken > etwas weiter unten "Standardwerte löschen" > fertig.


----------

